# DEAD BOD and what Brits would do for a laugh



## Joe w

Who remembers working from Alex jetty and seeing this:
Also what people got up to on board:
Who remember's the dead bod on Alexandra jetty on the River Humber.
The Humber Pilots even used it as a reporting point.
I actually sailed with the tug Master who painted that, 'Pango' I was always led to believe anyway.
It was repainted a number of times over the years and they was talk at one time to preserve it at the local maritime muesum which came to nought as last time down that way looks like the wharehouse it was painted on had been set alight.
It will all be gone very soon anyway as Siemens move in to alter the docks and riverside jetty, but times changes and a welcome additional for Hull.

The other was in New Zealand AB's painting over the wall starboard side outboard and painted Plug with an arrow pointing downwards around midships in massive letters with rollers. Mate goes for his usual evening walk around the dock and this time to take a photo of his newly painted vessel and got the shock of his life.
Needless to say AB's out next day 'Sunday' on a job and knock without overtime painting it out, choice was logging or paint they took the option of paint. Must admit it brought a smile on everyone face even the mate after he got over his initial shock.


----------



## cueball44

Passed the "Dead Bod" most week days while working on the bouy tender "Humber Guardian" in the late 70s early 80s, but i first saw it when i was with UTC in the early 70s, the first time was when i was on the "Yorkshireman" on station at "Alexander Dock". It's a few years since i last saw it, and it was in a sorry state then.


----------



## keithsparks

Pongo Rood now crossed the bar painted the Dead Bod along with an engineer one dark and stormy night on alex jetty


----------



## howardang

keithsparks said:


> Pongo Rood now crossed the bar painted the Dead Bod along with an engineer one dark and stormy night on alex jetty


Does this bring back memories?

Howard


----------



## Paulh54

Remember the "Dead bod" from the early 70's. Done jetty duty on Alex dock a few times on the MT Foreman, MT Irishman and MT Welshman.


----------



## howardang

*Untidy Towing*



Joe w said:


> Who remembers working from Alex jetty and seeing this:
> Also what people got up to on board:
> Who remember's the dead bod on Alexandra jetty on the River Humber.
> The Humber Pilots even used it as a reporting point.
> I actually sailed with the tug Master who painted that, 'Pango' I was always led to believe anyway.
> It was repainted a number of times over the years and they was talk at one time to preserve it at the local maritime muesum which came to nought as last time down that way looks like the wharehouse it was painted on had been set alight.
> It will all be gone very soon anyway as Siemens move in to alter the docks and riverside jetty, but times changes and a welcome additional for Hull.
> 
> The other was in New Zealand AB's painting over the wall starboard side outboard and painted Plug with an arrow pointing downwards around midships in massive letters with rollers. Mate goes for his usual evening walk around the dock and this time to take a photo of his newly painted vessel and got the shock of his life.
> Needless to say AB's out next day 'Sunday' on a job and knock without overtime painting it out, choice was logging or paint they took the option of paint. Must admit it brought a smile on everyone face even the mate after he got over his initial shock.


Does anyone recall the subtle change that someone made to irishman's Name box overnight one night in Port Stanley as shown in the attached photo?


----------



## RayJordandpo

'Pongo' who painted the "Dead Bod" was an absolute scream to sail with. I remember being mate with him on a tug at anchor waiting to do a rig move. We sat up all night waiting to listen to a George Foreman fight broadcast from the states. "it'll be on in a minute" he kept saying. Then at about six o'clock in the bloody morning he said "it is the 19th today isn't it?" When I informed that it was the 18th. he said "oops wrong day" An hour later the rig called us up to connect the towing gear. We were absolutely knackered but at least he insisted on taking the first watch.


----------



## johnnoble

*dead bod*



RayJordandpo said:


> 'Pongo' who painted the "Dead Bod" was an absolute scream to sail with. I remember being mate with him on a tug at anchor waiting to do a rig move. We sat up all night waiting to listen to a George Foreman fight broadcast from the states. "it'll be on in a minute" he kept saying. Then at about six o'clock in the bloody morning he said "it is the 19th today isn't it?" When I informed that it was the 18th. he said "oops wrong day" An hour later the rig called us up to connect the towing gear. We were absolutely knackered but at least he insisted on taking the first watch.


yo ray,thinking back to the 60,s i think your dad had something to do with it,cleaning paint brushes out that started it all or something on that line


----------



## keithsparks

I bet Johnny Noble was the decky that actually killed the dead bod


----------



## robmason23

My Dad always told me when I was very young that it Was he (Gordon Mason Ch Eng) & Pongo who painted it after a few bevvies in the Oriental pub.


----------



## OilJiver

I heard some time ago that the Dead Bod Shed and West Wharf had already been demolished. However, I was working in Alex Dock a couple of weeks back (first time there for a year or two), and was pleased to see that the DBS is still standing.

Some guys on a vessel up from the Thames asked me about the artwork and the VHF references to it. I told them the tale (as best I could) and they were much amused.


----------



## pilot

Current picture of DB posted earlier this year in port docks ....gallery.


----------



## OilJiver

Many thanks Pilot. I'm guessing that you yourself may refer to the said nav mark over the VHF every now and then.

That being the case, is there any truth to the rumour that the old Dead Bod may be saved and suitably re-displayed after the development of Alex Dock?


----------



## pilot

OilJiver. No problem tks. Haven't heard about any plans to save DB. Cheers.


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Howard how are you sam2182sw


----------

